# Doghouse Media Casting Call



## DoghouseM (Nov 14, 2013)

New Channel 5 commission based on * DOG FOOD* is being produced by Doghouse Media Ltd.

Our one hour documentary focusses on the diets and feeding habits of the most beloved pets our best friend, the DOG!

We are sending out a *CASTING CALL* to anyone who would like to take part in this informative and fun production.

We are shooting a one day sequence at a swanky London studio; we shall meet dozens of dogs and their owners, and shall record the pets in all their eating, howling, slobbering, jumping and playing glory!

We shall be recording sequences in full HD and in fantastic slow-motion, to capture the true essence of what it means to feed, take care of, and love our dogs. If you feed you dog a vegetarian diet, a raw meat diet, a commercial diet, a religious-*‐based diet, an alien out-*‐of-*‐this world diet and anything in between, we want to hear from you!

We hope to film this sequence on *WEEK COMMENCING 2ND DECEMBER *and would love to hear from any owners who would like to have a fun day out with their best friend.

The Production Company shall cover travel expenses outside the M25 to location, and shall provide refreshments on set for both owner and hound.

All applications should be in the form of an email cover letter, with a brief biography of the diet fed, name of dog, breed, age and a picture

Please send to [email protected]*media.co.uk


----------

